# Man Stabbed in Dojo Mock Sword Fight



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 23, 2008)

http://www.thestar.com/News/GTA/article/349907


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 23, 2008)

So this is to say they were screwing around with a real katana and one of them got hurt? Darwinism at it's finest.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 23, 2008)

It certainly seems that way from the brief details in the report, *Caver*.  

I'm just hoping that it wasn't a sword arts dojo they were 'playing' in.  The odds are against it as safety is of paramount concern when shinken are involved on the dojo floor.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 23, 2008)

it happens
people get carless and things happen
now if the teacher has no real training in the sword and the student little or no real knowledge then it is stupidity that caused the accident


----------



## arnisador (Mar 23, 2008)

It isn't perfectly clear it was a live blade but it sure sounds that way. Sheesh!


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 23, 2008)

arnisador said:


> It isn't perfectly clear it was a live blade but it sure sounds that way. Sheesh!



Well I'd have to think one would have to jab pretty dang hard with a bokken, so it'd have to be a real one. Either way it's stupid. 
You can cut your own self badly with a live blade if you don't watch what you're doing.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 23, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Well I'd have to think one would have to jab pretty dang hard with a bokken, so it'd have to be a real one.



Eh, you might be surprised what a metal "training" blade like an iaito can do. Blades that are "dull" all too often come to points that aren't.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 23, 2008)

Quite so, *arni*.  Iaito points are quite as sharp as the 'live' counterparts - tho' they might not be followed up by a razor sharp edge, a thrust with a training blade is certainly not to be taken lightly.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 23, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Eh, you might be surprised what a metal "training" blade like an iaito can do. Blades that are "dull" all too often come to points that aren't.


 
This is so true, maybe it really was not an accident at all. Hope not.


----------



## grydth (Mar 23, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> So this is to say they were screwing around with a real katana and one of them got hurt? Darwinism at it's finest.



Simply incredible that anyone, let alone in a dojo, should be "playing with a samurai sword". The two of them should be thrown to hungry sharks.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 24, 2008)

If it was a stab it could easily be an iaito.  My iaito from Japan has an incredibly sharp point. (it would go through someone like butter) 

Still people need to understand that you just do not play around with these types of tools trainer's or otherwise.  You really need to be careful!


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 24, 2008)

> attendants found a man who had been accidentally stabbed while he and a friend were _*playing with the sword*_.


 (emphasis mine)

A most important part of weapon training from the very first time a person picks up a practice weapon:  Every Knife Is Sharp, Every Gun Is Loaded.

Wooden trainers? Sharp. Red rubber guns? Loaded.

But that's one of those basic training elements that is lost on those who want to advance quickly. You know - a useless exercise.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 24, 2008)

If you have been stabbed in the lung you are, by definition, not in a "mock" sword fight.  You may be an idiot, however.


----------



## JBrainard (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:
attendants found a man who had been accidentally stabbed while he and a friend were _*playing with the sword*_. 



shesulsa said:


> (emphasis mine)
> 
> A most important part of weapon training from the very first time a person picks up a practice weapon: Every Knife Is Sharp, Every Gun Is Loaded.
> 
> ...


 
To play the devil's advocate: While the writer of the article used the words "playing with the sword," there is a chance that the writer is injecting his/her bias (and they all do) with that wording. As many have already pointed out, even a practice sword can produce a puncture wound. It is conceivable that the two parties were legitamately training and an accident happended.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 24, 2008)

JBrainard said:


> Quote:
> attendants found a man who had been accidentally stabbed while he and a friend were _*playing with the sword*_.
> 
> 
> ...


You are correct. It is plausible.


----------



## NDNgirl4ever (Mar 26, 2008)

It just goes to show that one should always be  very careful when training with weapons!


----------



## frank raud (Mar 27, 2008)

Did any body notice the time of the incident?

Toronto police Staff Sgt. Paul Scudds said an ambulance was called to a building on Queen St. E., east of Woodbine Ave., around 1:45 a.m. where attendants found a man who had been accidentally stabbed while he and a friend were playing with the sword.


----------



## frank raud (Mar 27, 2008)

More info on the incident:

From Thestar.com 

A misguided early-morning swing of a samurai sword sent a Toronto man to hospital with a punctured lung. 
Toronto EMS was called to a martial arts dojo on Queen St. E., east of Woodbine Ave., around 1:45 a.m. yesterday after receiving reports of a man covered in blood, said Toronto police Staff Sgt. Paul Scudds at 55 Division. When crews arrived, they found a man who had been stabbed while he and his friend played with a samurai sword. The victim's lung was punctured during the swordplay


Man stabbed in chest during drunken martial arts sparring 

A Toronto man has been charged with obstructing police after apparently stabbing a friend during a drunken sparring match at a martial arts studio early Sunday morning. 
Toronto police received a 911 call just before 2 a.m. Sunday to a studio on Queen Street East. When they arrived, a man was suffering from a collapsed lung and a 43-year old male was uncooperative with police, according to Staff Sgt. David Lowe. "The two were sparring back and forth and one was accidentally stabbed in the chest," said Sgt. Lowe. "Alcohol was involved." 
Canwest News Service


----------



## Kingindian (Mar 27, 2008)

well should differentiate between sparring and playing...so danger


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 27, 2008)

frank raud said:


> More info on the incident:
> 
> From Thestar.com
> 
> ...


 
Sooooo pretty much it all comes back to this



MA-Caver said:


> So this is to say they were screwing around with a real katana and one of them got hurt? Darwinism at it's finest.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 27, 2008)

frank raud said:


> Man stabbed in chest during *drunken martial arts sparring*


 
"Hold my beer for a second, I want to show you something."


----------



## JBrainard (Mar 27, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> "Hold my beer for a second, I want to show you something."


 
:roflmao:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 27, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> "Hold my beer for a second, I want to show you something."


:lfao:

A little of this:cheers:a little more:drinkbeerok more:drinky: aaaa just a bit more:drink2tha and now:samurai:and then :enguard:now watch this :knight2:and finally :duh:


----------



## Langenschwert (Mar 28, 2008)

That's just what we need.  We like to legislate against stupidity in this country.  Now they'll be calling for a ban.  May those two asshats never reproduce.

-Mark


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 28, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> "Hold my beer for a second, I want to show you something."


Hahaha!   That's very funny!


----------

